# Why?



## keke (Mar 7, 2012)

I don’t do finish work anymore which means I don’t care but why?









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## pytlik86 (Sep 3, 2016)

keke said:


> I don’t do finish work anymore which means I don’t care but why?
> View attachment 39466
> 
> 
> ...


Thx for asking, saw the newsmail yesterday, and had same thought.. why?... and at least put power assistent on it..

Sendt fra min SM-G390F med Tapatalk


----------



## cazna (Mar 28, 2010)

I have started using power assist columbia 14 box for ceilings, Why? Becouse the high shoulders on the board here is just unbelieveable, The 14 helps a lot with it, it really does. 

And you might as well forget all you know about box running and start over with a blank mind figuring these out, First up thick as mud, Or your in for a mess. Non power assist needs runny as mud.


----------



## Aussiecontractor (Oct 6, 2014)

I got the standard 14 she's a heavy biXtch i hardly use it but when I do it's runny and don't fill it all the way up 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## VANMAN (Jan 14, 2011)

keke said:


> I don’t do finish work anymore which means I don’t care but why?
> View attachment 39466
> 
> 
> ...


I'm with u on why?
Sorry but if the boards r that f"cked up then its not my problem!:thumbsup:


----------

